# Réseau ad-hoc Mac/PC



## Luminien (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Je cherche à transférer mes données de mon PC portable avec wi-fi intégrée, à mon nouveau Macbook...
Comment configurer mes deux ordinateurs ?

Merci beaucoup !

PS : J'ai déjà réussi à créer un réseau wi-fi avec mon Mac et mon PC le détecte... Par contre ensuite je ne vois pas ce qu'il faut faire...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Sur le mac, as tu activ&#233; le partage Windows et le partage Mac ?
Une fois effectu&#233; des deux ordinateurs pourront &#233;changer des donn&#233;es 

Peux tu me dire comment tu as cr&#233;e le r&#233;seau Ad-hoc ? (donc sans routeur wifi ???)
Merci


----------



## Luminien (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur le mac, as tu activé le partage Windows et le partage Mac ?
> Une fois effectué des deux ordinateurs pourront échanger des données
> ...



J'ai tout simplement choisi "créer un réseau" et c'est tout... Oui j'ai activé les deux partages.
Tout est activé, mais maintenant que faire ?
Déposer les fichiers dans le dossier "public" c'est ça ? Et sur le PC comment fait on ? Je ne vois rien dans "favoris réseau" :s


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

As tu red&#233;marr&#233; les deux machines ?
As tu v&#233;rifi&#233; les groupes de travail (c'est pas necessaire mais bon....)
Ensuite tu verras ton mac dans "favoris r&#233;seau" de ton pc et ton pc dans "r&#233;seau" de ton mac, partage au moins un fichier sur ton pc pour que ton mac le voit.

Et apr&#232;s tu transferes tes donn&#233;es PC dans Public ou o&#249; tu veux  par simple glisser d&#233;poser
Tu peux utiliser Sharepoints pour mac qui te permet de choisir quel dossier tu veux partager sur un r&#233;seau


----------



## Luminien (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> As tu redémarré les deux machines ?
> As tu vérifié les groupes de travail (c'est pas necessaire mais bon....)
> Ensuite tu verras ton mac dans "favoris réseau" de ton pc et ton pc dans "réseau" de ton mac, partage au moins un fichier sur ton pc pour que ton mac le voit.
> 
> ...



Merci bien pour ces infos


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Septembre 2006)

Pour le PC, il faut faire un clic droit sur le dossier que tu veux partager, et cliquer sur "partager ce dossier".

Pour le Mac, tu peux utiliser un programme comme Sharepoints, qui va te permettre de ne partager que certains dossiers sur ton Mac, comme tu le fais sur ton PC.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Luminien a dit:


> Merci bien pour ces infos



C'est bon ca marche alors ? 
Tu as réussi à faire ce que tu voulais ?


----------



## Luminien (4 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est bon ca marche alors ?
> Tu as réussi à faire ce que tu voulais ?


 
Eh bien en fait j'ai quelques problèmes avec le PC, mais c'est de ma faute, à l'origine j'avais créer une config réseau particulière qui fait que jpeux pas me brancher sur un réseau ad-hoc. Et comme j'ai déjà configuré ma connexion internet, jme sens pas de tout reconfigurer mon réseau...
En tout cas merci bien pour les infos


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2006)

ok, ben de rien, c'est vrai que moi hier soir, je me suis pris la t&#234;te deux heures pour relier mon pc &#224; ma freebox en wifi, d&#233;j&#224; j'ai galer&#233; pour installer ma cl&#233; dlink, et apr&#232;s pour me relier &#224; la freebox.... ppuuuufffff  oblig&#233; de repasser par une connexion ethernet, bref 2 heures pour faire que ca marche alors qu'avec mon mac, ca a pris 5 minutes :love:


----------

